# Stocking Question for a Fry Tank?



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a 10 gallon bare bottom fry tank. *My question: Is 25 platy fry to many to have in the tank?
*
(Ages ranging from 1 week old to 3 months old)







* Side Note * ~ I will not be keeping all of them. I would like to end up with about 4 or 5 once they reach adulthood. The rest will be re-homed...assuming all make it to adulthood.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I've done worse. You will have to do a lot of water changes to get them to adult size in there - I would do 50% at least twice a week with that set-up.
The mixed age thing may be trouble too. A lot of juveniles are very cannibalistic. With many killies, they are cannibals until sexual maturity, after which time they stop eating young fish. 

It's worth a try though. I have done it with platys, variatus and mollies.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

my swordtail fry tanks(29, 30 long ,30b,40b x2) are loaded almost always.I feed heavy and change 15-30% daily.29 houses the largest before they go sometimes 50 at 1-1 1/2".Fresh water and good food make um grow ,even if you don't feed heavy change water as nav said or more.If you can change water as needed then heavy feeding keeps canabalism to min.Got to get my 75 up for better grow out.Although many say fish grow in cramped quaters(deformed usually) they grow faster and healthier in the biggest tank they can go in.Also have as many live plants as you can.I use java moss,anacharis and hornwort all excellent for fry hiding and a good supply of food for fry.


----------

